# The Fans on my 2002 A6 2.7T Keep Running Even After I Shut Off The Engine - What is the problem?



## johnxyz (Sep 18, 2002)

My radiator fan(s) continue to run for 5-10 minutes aftyer I turn-off the engine. This is an 2002 A6 2.7T. Coincidently it started doing this after I replced the ECT sensor with the new green sensor to clear a CEL. I believe I installed the sensor correctly and the CEL went away. Do you think the replacement sensor is related to the fan run-on? Grounding? Relay? Something I can fix or do I need to go to the dealer? Thanks for any help.


----------



## mk3wolfsburg2.slow (Mar 11, 2010)

i have a buddy with a 2001 and two with 2003's theirs do the same thing they say its supposed to that no matter how long you've been running the car it's to cool down the turbos


----------

